# Avis aux amateurs



## theoorl45 (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour,


Je me présente, je m'appelle Théo et je suis informaticien.
Je bosse sur une technologie actuellement orienté assurances, mais j'ai fait du C, du Java, de l'ADA, du C++, du VB.NET...etc....

Bref. Je suis également très attiré par le milieu de la radio et notamment les structures techniques. J'ai d'ailleurs diriger pendant quelques années une webradio associative qui tournait avec l'un des plus populaires programmateurs musicales et sequencer audio....

Aujourd'hui, j'ai un nouveau projet. Assez complexe, assez long, je l'avoue.... Mais qui pourrait combler des manques. Je voudrais concevoir un sequenceur audio (interfaçable avec le programmateur musical dont je parlais précédemment) et, après coup, un programmateur musical. Des modules qui tourneraient sous MAC.
J'ai les idées, les bases fonctionnelles, un peu tout et n'importe en vrac pour l'instant. Je manque de compétences, et seul c'est limite de l'utopie. Tout est encore dans ma tête, et demande à être écrit.

Aussi, je recherche des gens qui seraient motivés, intéressés par ce projet, prêt à s'investir avec moi là-dedans. Je parle ici d'un logiciel "pro" et pas uniquement d'un petit logiciel applicatif (dont je dénigre absolument pas les compétences)....Un logiciel qui pourrait déboucher sur une commercialisation éventuelle. Une architecture technique adaptée pour les radios, sur un marché assez fermé mais qui reste ouvert pour des petites structures.
Et j'ai besoin de personnes compétentes, prête à donner du temps à ce projet avec moi. Je sais que c'est difficile de se dire "tiens je vais me lancer dans un projet qui n'est pas le mien avec qq1 que je ne connais pas". Mais bon, qui ne tente rien n'a rien.

Y aurait-il des intéressés parmi vous, amis codeur ?


----------



## Céroce (21 Février 2008)

Est-ce la suite de ton post précédent ?

Es-tu sûr qu'il y a tout simplement un marché ? Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce genre de logiciels existe déjà, et j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas analysé l'offre de la concurrence. Quel serait l'avantage décisif de ton logiciel ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Février 2008)

non t as trop de lacune


----------



## theoorl45 (23 Février 2008)

Oui ça fait suite à mon post précédent. Et oui, j'ai des lacunes en C et en développement sur Mac.

Et pour répondre à Céroce, oui je connais très bien la concurrence et les possibilités offertes de ce genre d'appli.
Je sais également que sur Mac, il n'y a pas une solution qui soit suffisamment sérieuse pour qu'une radio/webradio décide de passer sous Mac pour la diffusion. C'est l'un des objectifs de ce projet.

Toutefois, comme effectivement, je pars un peu dans le vague (tout en espérant bien aboutir quelque part, je l'ai dit je suis motivé), je pense en effet que je dois commencer seul.

Désolé du dérangement.


----------



## Céroce (25 Février 2008)

Je ne voulais pas dire que tu nous dérangeais, j'essayais juste de recentrer tes questions sur le premier aspect, le plus important: le business.
Tu peux créer un programme parfait sur Mac, y mettre tes tripes, si tout le monde est équipé de PC, ils ne changeront pas leurs machines exprès - à moins que ton programme n'offre un avantage décisif. De moins point de vue, le fait d'être sur Mac n'est pas un avantage décisif.

Si tu arrives à trouver cet avantage, là tu pourras monter ton entreprise et faire appel à des gens qui eux, ont les connaissances techniques. Parce que, bien sûr que ton expérience du monde de la radio, et tes nouvelles idées ont de la valeur!

L'autre alternative est d'apprendre la programmation dans ton coin et d'arriver au résultat voulu après 2/3 ans de développement, le soir après le boulot. Mais là encore, on parle de la réalisation, et ton programme pourra avoir toutes les qualités qu'il faut, il lui faudra encore ces avantages décisifs pour s'imposer.

Bon courage, en tout cas.


----------



## theoorl45 (26 Février 2008)

Merci Céroce. Je ne l'ai pas mal pris, rassure toi.

Je ne vise pas les radios déjà équipé en PC, mais bel et bien celle qui désire opter pour des solutions MAC (réputées pour leur stabilité) et qui ne peuvent pas trouver de programmes suffisamment "pro" dans les fonctionnalités pour le leur permettre.

Si le marché MAC avait proposé une offre de diffuseur sous MAC et qui "valait le coup", je pense que les radios d'un groupe connu du métier (START) aurait pu être intéressées car tout le reste de leur équipement informatique est composé de MAC. Seul la diffusion et la programmation musicale sont régis par du Windows pour faire tourner les logiciels de l'éditeur RCS....

Après, j'ai pas fait d'études ou quoi. Mais il y a fort à parier que le MAC, vu son déploiement et sa croissance, pourrait assez facilement intégrer les studios de radios. Et vu mon engouement pour le MAC et la radio, j'aimerais vraiment proposé quelque chose.... après, ça finira ptêt comme un projet perso sur un coin de mon disque dur, mais bon, le projet me semble intéressant.

Je me suis remis au C++. ça revient assez vite finalement. Je laisse courir l'objective-C pour l'instant. Je me reforme sur le C++ et j'attaque la spéc générale de l'outil. Je verrais pour la spec détaillée un peu après avoir réussi à sortir un début de moteur audio (en mode console dans un premier temps).

Merci pour tes conseils Céroce en tout cas ​


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2008)

as tu deja fait tourner le darwin streaming server et logic audio ou vlc server?
parce que je vois pas le probleme coter pro sur mac? surtout coter son 

http://www.rogueamoeba.com/
http://www.icecast.org/ tourne tres bien sous osx aussi ...


----------



## theoorl45 (27 Février 2008)

Le logiciel dont je parle n'a absolument rien à voir avec les exemples que tu cites.

Si tu veux une référence dans le domaine dont je parle (je n'ambitionne pas d'obtenir le même niveau, soyons clair), je t'invite à te rendre sur les liens suivants : 

http://www.rcseurope.fr/fr/products/mc/tour/default.asp

Je parle moi d'un logiciel diffuseur... Dont le but est uniquement de lire une programmation musicale et de la diffuser (en proposant des fonctionnalités propres aux métiers de la radio).

Rien à voir donc avec les logiciels cités. Et en professionnel, j'ai pas mal cherché sur le web et je n'ai noté aucune référence "valable"....


----------



## tatouille (27 Février 2008)

theoorl45 a dit:


> Le logiciel dont je parle n'a absolument rien à voir avec les exemples que tu cites.
> 
> Si tu veux une référence dans le domaine dont je parle (je n'ambitionne pas d'obtenir le même niveau, soyons clair), je t'invite à te rendre sur les liens suivants :
> 
> ...



 guigui ha bon t es une cave guigui et assez grave, une programmation musicale cela s' appel une playlist, mais t es grave ...
la plupart des webradioS en CA tourne avec icecast ...  je voulais tester j ai vu tu ne sais meme pas de quoi tu parles, perso pour tripper j ai deja diffuse
du son (en webradio amateur la mienne donc juste avec une limitation de bandwith et de client) tu pues, logic cubase pour les sequencers

et ici je ne dois pas etre le seul, donc pour te rassurer ils y en a d autres qui se marrent en silence

et concernant http://www.rogueamoeba.com/ la webradio c est leur dada
 non mais il y a des coups de pied au cul qui se perdent


mais tu crois que les gas t ont attendu... non mais n'importe quoi, il y a deja tous les outils existant pour faire du live ou de la diffusion pre-encoder

le principe pour du live tu acquieres une entree avec ta carte from a mix table
et tu diffuses sur un port ta sortie convertie

 apres tu as un serveur qui te permet de gerer les connections et la resource (flux) a delivrer

tiens va leur demander http://somafm.com/
je pense qui vont se marrer aussi, si tu leur balance ta reference woinwoin, hein ouioui


----------



## theoorl45 (27 Février 2008)

Déjà on va se calmer, j'apprécie moyennement le ton de ton message tatouille.

De plus, pas la peine de m'apprendre à diffuser du flux de webradio, j'ai déjà monté une webradio associative. J'en connais le principe, la gestion, les outils hardware, logiciels et les technologies utilisées. Accessoirement, je suis du milieu de la radio, j'ai donc une "vague idée" de quoi je parle. Et inutile aussi de me prendre pour un demeuré en disant "une programmation musicale ça s'appelle une playlist"... Si tu connaissais le milieu, tu saurais que ça n'a rien à voir.

Ensuite, quand je dis que les logiciels de ton fameux site http://www.rogueamoeba.com/ n'ont rien à voir avec ma demande, je maintiens et je pèse mes mots.
Dans le détail : 
- Radio shift : écoute de webradios. Bien, mais pas ça !
- Audio Hijack pro : enregistrement de son. Bien, mais pas ça !
- Fission : Edition de fichier audio. Bien, mais pas ça !
- Airfoil : Diffusion de son. Bien, mais pas ça !
- Nicecast : Diffusion sur le web d'un flux audio. Bien, mais pas ça !
- Freebies : ça se passe de commentaires.

Donc, je réitère que ça n'a rien à voir avec un séquenceur chargé uniquement de lire des sons selon des critères d'enchainement bien défini ! 

Manifestement, tu n'as donc pas compris de quel type de logiciel je parlais. 
Alors, pour résumer : 
- Je sais ce que je veux faire et je l'ai expliqué
- Je sais que ça n'existe pas sous Mac (ou du moins, pas de façon "valable")
Donc, au lieu de me parler comme à un bêtôt qui descendrait de sa planète, renseigne toi mieux avant de parler. Je n'ai pas la science infuse, mais je sais ce que je dis.


Sans rancune aucune !


----------



## tatouille (27 Février 2008)

theoorl45 a dit:


> - Nicecast : Diffusion sur le web d'un flux audio. Bien, mais pas ça !
> 
> Donc, je réitère que ça n'a rien à voir avec un séquenceur chargé uniquement de lire des sons selon des critères d'enchainement bien défini !
> 
> ...



ba si c est une des fonctionalites de base guigui 



theoorl45 a dit:


> Je me présente, je m'appelle Théo et je suis informaticien.


 



theoorl45 a dit:


> Je bosse sur une technologie actuellement orienté assurances, mais j'ai fait du C, du Java, de l'ADA, du C++, du VB.NET


 

les pauvres



theoorl45 a dit:


> Déjà on va se calmer, j'apprécie moyennement le ton de ton message tatouille.


  de meme


----------



## theoorl45 (27 Février 2008)

Ouais d'accord. Je vois mieux à quel genre de personne j'ai à faire. Tu confortes ce que j'ai été amené à penser de toi en seulement 2 topics.

Clairement, tu sais pas de quoi tu parles et tu ne connais pas le milieu, et comme j'ai pour habitude de ne pas perdre mon temps avec des personnes persuadées de "savoir" alors que manifestement elles ne savent rien (et n'ont aucune envie de se renseigner), je n'irai pas plus loin dans ce topic avec toi. 

Merci de ton attention.


----------



## tatouille (27 Février 2008)

theoorl45 a dit:


> Ouais d'accord. Je vois mieux à quel genre de personne j'ai à faire. Tu confortes ce que j'ai été amené à penser de toi en seulement 2 topics.
> 
> Clairement, tu sais pas de quoi tu parles et tu ne connais pas le milieu, et comme j'ai pour habitude de ne pas perdre mon temps avec des personnes persuadées de "savoir" alors que manifestement elles ne savent rien (et n'ont aucune envie de se renseigner), je n'irai pas plus loin dans ce topic avec toi.
> 
> Merci de ton attention.


ok guigui http://www.sanfranmusictech.com/
  tiens c est bizarre je ne t ai pas vu
 et guigui tu boules a sec "Se la pète alors qu'il ne sait pas toujours de quoi il cause..."
a le pauvre 

"Fonctionnalités de Master Control    

    * Gardez un contrôle total avec le conducteur interactif (Living Log®). Intégré a Selector®, LINKER® et la base spots, il permet une visualisation instantanée sur tous les postes du réseau des modification faites à l&#8217;antenne.

    * Créez de meilleurs émissions avec le Voice Tracking réaliste (Real-Feel&#8482 et le Voice Track par Internet (Internet Voice Tracking&#8482. Désormais vos animateurs peuvent enregistrer leurs interventions, depuis la station ou depuis n&#8217;importe où dans le monde.

    * Le Smart Ripper&#8482; extrait de vos CD des informations et les pistes sonores et les ajoute directement à la base Selector.

    * Utilisez le matériel que vous souhaitez. Master Control fonctionne sur de nombreux PCs de marque et solutions de réseau ou de sauvegarde.

    * Master Control fonctionne les formats audio suivant : Wave (.wav), MPEG-II et le format standard de diffusion BWF (.wav).

    * Vous n&#8217;oublierez jamais de programmer une journée, avec la fonction de programmation automatique, le système détecte qu&#8217;il va se trouver sans programmation et demande automatiquement à Selector d&#8217;en générer.

    * Master Control bénéficie d&#8217;un support 24h sur 24, 365 jours par an en Français.

    * Intégration automatique du conducteur publicitaire: Master control peut automatiquement aller chercher et intégrer a heure fixe votre conducteur publicitaire dans la programmation Selector et Linker.
"

mouarf... t es inarretable ds ton genre


----------

